# What's the best gritty non-slip coating for ladder rungs?



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

I sprayed my steps with a Skid proof coating,,check the DIY type stores.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Ben Franklin! That's what I'm looking for. Do you remember the name of the product.you used ?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A "pickup truck bedliner" product may be useful for your purpose. Here's one that even mentions _ladder steps _as a possible application:
http://www.herculiner.com/101_uses.htm

Readily available at auto parts stores.


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Boaters World, or West Marine will have what you are looking for, but it wont be cheap.


----------



## dingo983 (Feb 10, 2011)

I never tried it before but you might try a thick coat of epoxy spray paint then sprinkle play sand over it. Might be cheaper than the marine grade no slip paint.


----------



## Kevin245 (Apr 5, 2010)

We used a product for custom walk boards called wing walk. http://www.randolphaircraft.com/wingwalk.html


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Have you tried a pair of roofing shoes? Painting an anodized aluminum ladder might not work out so well. Possibly try cementing a material to the bottom of some old shoes that gives better grip.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

http://skateboard.about.com/od/boardmaintenance/ss/HowToGriptape.htm Skate boards have grip tape looks like very coarse sand paper sold at wall mart


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

The Herculiner is what I had in mind. Thanks Rader Sidetrack. But the Wing Walk product looks fantastic too! Maybe even better. From reading the product description says it remains somewhat soft throughout its life which seems ideal for some reason. And also has grit in it. That sounds perfect! I found it here for $30/gallon +$8 shipping. Sort of steep. But paying $40 to not slip off of my ladders is worth it to me. Thanks for the advice Kevin245!


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Acebird, I hadn't thought about roofing shoes. I'll have to consider that. Especially since some of my jobs are up on roofs.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

What size are your feet? I have a pair that look rather new but I don't go on roofs anymore. I know they are quit expensive. If they fit you you can have them or just try them to see if it helps.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the offer, Acebird. I wear size 10 shoes.


----------



## Captainfester (May 1, 2012)

GRIZZLY GRIP. its a knock off rhino liner, paints on. i used it on my truck 12 years ago. works great.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

sfisher said:


> Boaters World, or West Marine will have what you are looking for, but it wont be cheap.


MY first thought too. In the past I have painted a boat deck, and while the paint is still wet, applied sharp sand to the paint with a large salt shaker arrangement. Then, painted over that sand, making a sturdy surface with some traction. You have to reapply occasionally. Use thick coats of paint. If you have a garden hose available, the honey will dilute pretty fast. Your results may vary


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Home Depot sells rolls of rubberized grip tape used on slick stairs so you wont fall. They adhere quite nicely and do a very good job. We use it on our ladders so we don't fall off them in winter. Snow is quite slick.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Uglu Outdoors Grit Roll


----------

